# Really REALLY nice high-res Paul reed smith wallpapers....take a look!



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

http://www.prsguitars.com/privatestock/downloads.html
man, the craftsmanship on these guitars is rediculous...its like the ferrari of the guitar world haha


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah his private stock guitars are really outstanding. They're pricey but you really do get what you pay for in this case. 



GuitaristZ said:


> http://www.prsguitars.com/privatestock/downloads.html
> man, the craftsmanship on these guitars is rediculous...its like the ferrari of the guitar world haha


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

In my case is where my PRS is, damn thing is too sweet to beat up lol, plus its not the best sounding of my axes, sure is the prettiest and best made though. I may one day bust it out and not care what happens to it though, after all it's just a guitar:tongue:


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Prs*



GuitaristZ said:


> http://www.prsguitars.com/privatestock/downloads.html
> man, the craftsmanship on these guitars is rediculous...its like the ferrari of the guitar world haha


No doubt PRS's are nice looking guitars but their cost is just ludicrous........
very overpriced.


----------

